# Removing Paint From Zamak



## john.oliver35 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi All,

I've got an old miter gauge (yeah, ok this is on a woodworking tool, but it is made out of metal!) that is die cast, non-magnetic, and too heavy for aluminum.  I presume it is Zamak or similar zinc alloy.  It has several coats of paint on it that I want to remove and then repaint.  What is a safe solvent for softening/removing the paint from the Zamak?


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 6, 2015)

john.oliver35 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got an old miter gauge (yeah, ok this is on a woodworking tool, but it is made out of metal!) that is die cast, non-magnetic, and too heavy for aluminum.  I presume it is Zamak or similar zinc alloy.  It has several coats of paint on it that I want to remove and then repaint.  What is a safe solvent for softening/removing the paint from the Zamak?


Any organic solvent will be safe.


----------



## Franko (Apr 6, 2015)

It depends on what kind of paint it's painted with. I've not found a universal paint solvent, yet.

I've cleaned paint that no solvent would soften by boiling the part in water. Sometimes, it will loosen up and just peel right off.


----------



## Andre (Apr 6, 2015)

Craftsman tablesaw by any chance?


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 6, 2015)

Most carb dip cleaners will take paint off anything. HydroSeal or B-9


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a paint stripper called "Strip Fast" by Zinsser.  The solvent is methylene chloride in a gel base.  You brush it on and after fifteen to twenty minutes, you can usually remove the paint with a water wash.  It seems to be the last word for removing stubborn coats of paint.  I haven't used it on Zamack or white metal but I have on aluminum with no ill effects.
Use it in a well ventilated area, preferably outdoors.  Avoid skin contact and wear eye protection.  skin seems to absorb it fairly easily and it causes a temporary burning sensation.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank all of you!  What a great forum!   The miter gauge came with an old Delta Unisaw 20 years ago that I sold but the gauge got tossed into a box and forgotten.  The gauge is not a Delta gauge.  Some third party.  I'll post more when I get it cleaned up a bit.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Apr 7, 2015)

I second that paint stripper. I've only used it on steel and brass with no ill effects.


----------

